# This annoys me so much.



## Shimmer (Jan 7, 2008)

Jessica Simpson and Tony Romo vacation in Cabo with her family
 Quote:

  Jessica Simpson and pervy Papa Pimp Joe Simpson and her mother and her friends took Tony Romo to Cabo this weekend for a little R&R. Apparently Jess and Tony were seen rubbing each other’s asses, very affectionate with each other and very friendly with her parents. Ew.

They also enjoyed the services of a personal chef.

Sounds like Romo is livin’ the Simpson life. Large. Well done.

Or is it?

The Cowboys had a first round bye and will not play until they face the New York Giants on Sunday. Tony is now presumably back in Dallas to begin preparing in earnest. And he better be prepared come game time. Because the Giants looked good yesterday. Tops in the entire league in sacks with one of the strongest road records. If Romo stumbles, they will blame the Bimbo and they will not look back very favourably on a weekend getaway during the playoffs.

Given that Jess is cutting a country album and is trying to connect with Texas, it’s also her career on the line too when the Cowboys face the Giants on Sunday.

Can’t wait!  
 
This broad's Canadian, doesn't know much about American football (through her own admission in the past), and makes her entire career out of slamming people and casting aspersions on their character and behavior, and she's posting like she's some kind of authority on the NFL so it sounds credible amongst her gossip circles.

I used to enjoy her column, now she just annoys me, because without some kind of proof she often throws conclusions out to the public that are generally misleading.  Sometimes it's spot on, but most of it allusion to character that may or may not be true, with conclusions drawn not on anything substantial but on completely circumstantial nonsense.

I'm not a Simpson fan, but I (and most people in my area) know the area of Dallas she is from (not technically Dallas, but whatever) and I know that even if she weren't 'Jessica Simpson' she and Romo would still run in the same circles. That  they're dating isn't a huge surprise.

And, given that Romo's the player here, HE needs to make sure HIS head is out of HIS ass and in the game, and if he fails it's not HER fault, it's HIS for not earning that 67.5 that Jerry's paying him, it's on ROMO if he fucks up, not the other way around. 

Yergh. So sick of seeing this mess.

And, haven't we beaten the giants like twice? hmm.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 7, 2008)

Yep...when I first heard people slammin' Jessica for Tony's field performance, or lack-there-of, I thought, "What, is she sexing him up between plays?!"  If his ass can't perform, it should be all on him, not her.  Just like if her next album blows as much as the last ones, no one will be blaming Tony Romo for gettin' in her head.  It's all about personal responsibility...I have a bad day at work or school and the only one to blame is me - same goes with celebrities and athletes.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 7, 2008)

And see, I'm a Dallas and Romo fan, so...yeah. Just grrr.


----------



## tara_hearts (Jan 7, 2008)

I totally  agree. Like Romo has NEVER DATED BEFORE JESSICA. I'm not a fan, but how can you knock somebody and say it's her fault. He was playing football before they ever started dating. And he's not 12.. he knows he has responsibility..

And I hate this quote
"Jessica Simpson and pervy Papa Pimp Joe Simpson and her mother and her friends took Tony Romo to Cabo this weekend for a little R&R. Apparently Jess and Tony were seen rubbing each other’s asses, very affectionate with each other and very friendly with her parents. Ew."

Who writes like that? Sounds like she is trying WAY to hard to make something out of nothing..


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Jan 7, 2008)

I <3 Football ... Not hardcore but I enjoy watching games ..I route for The N.O. Saints cuz us New Orleanians are die hard fans even when we have a sucky year like this year ..no biggie we still got Mardi Gras..

I think people are just hating ... for me personally it's not Tony Romo ...or Dallas that irks me ..JS overexposure is what irks me.  I'm just tired of seeing her love life splashed in front me everytime i'm in a check out line ...her dad's creepy comments irk me too ...even if they are taken out of content ..the man shouldnt be talkin bout his daughters boobs anyway lol... not all but most comments left on blogs are by easily swayed minds that are bored and just want to get out some of that hateroade they been sippin on ... so its easy to just diss anything to do with JS from in front of your puter screen .. but i bet they would be all up in line with something for  tony romo or JS to sign if they saw them in public heh 

As far as the blogger ...your right..she prolly has no clue about football ..she most likey reads other blogs ..like oh no they didn't hating on the JS and tony romo ....thing too ..and just jumped on the Hate on JS and Tony Romo Train too heh... 

I love gossip ...I read ONTD daily and many many other blogs ..and I religously buy us weekly and intouch everytime i go grocery shopping lols ... guess rofl...hmh maybe i should backtrack some of my post..bah oh well ..

but yeah mostly I don't make sense =P

I should probablly metnion i used to be a die hard JS fan before the divorce lol


----------



## Fairybelle (Jan 7, 2008)

I think the writer drank a massive swig of haterade as she saw that JS has the life that she will never have...and the parade of hunks that she will never have...

I say, let the lovebirds be lovebirds!


----------



## *Stargazer* (Jan 8, 2008)

She's right though. If the Cowboys lose this weekend, god forbid, all the talk will be about him cavorting around on the beach during bye week. 

I can't imagine Peyton Manning, Tom Brady or Brett Favre messing around this past week and they've BEEN there before. Every one of them. 

Don't get me wrong, I love me some Romo but Cabo during bye week? Really? How 'bout watching some tape. Running some drills. Maybe watching some more tape if you don't wanna run drills. 

This shit is on my last damn nerve. Damn her and damn creepy Joe Simpson. What devoted Cowboys fan, like Joe is supposed to be, would even contemplate taking this vacation with Romo before the season ends? 

Bleargh. Screw the Simpsons. And damn Tony Romo for not taking this seriously enough. I love him, I do, but I'd like to smack him in the face right about now.


----------



## AppleDiva (Jan 8, 2008)

Well all I have to say is that I hope the Cowboys trounce the Giants!!


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 8, 2008)

People just don't like Jessica Simpson like they used to. You know, back when she was the talented church-girl turned-singer who couldn't make it big because she wasn't stripping back in the day like Britney and Christina? Her playing dumb for what, 3 seasons, on MTV didn't help either. Nor does her father's creepy ass obsession with her.....She's never gonna have another 'normal' relationship as long as the tabloids are around.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Jan 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_She's never gonna have another 'normal' relationship as long as the tabloids are around._

 
She's never going to have a normal relationship while her Dad is around. That guy is the creepiest old guy in the history of Creepy Old Guys.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 8, 2008)

I agree. But, I was thinking....If Britney had at least one parent like his creepy ass.....


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Stargazer** 

 
_She's right though. If the Cowboys lose this weekend, god forbid, all the talk will be about him cavorting around on the beach during bye week. 

I can't imagine Peyton Manning, Tom Brady or Brett Favre messing around this past week and they've BEEN there before. Every one of them. 

Don't get me wrong, I love me some Romo but Cabo during bye week? Really? How 'bout watching some tape. Running some drills. Maybe watching some more tape if you don't wanna run drills. 

This shit is on my last damn nerve. Damn her and damn creepy Joe Simpson. What devoted Cowboys fan, like Joe is supposed to be, would even contemplate taking this vacation with Romo before the season ends? 

Bleargh. Screw the Simpsons. And damn Tony Romo for not taking this seriously enough. I love him, I do, but I'd like to smack him in the face right about now._

 
Why would Wade Phillips give an inexperienced QB (which he basically is) permission to take off to cabo is beyond me, but it wasn't just him there, there were several of the guys down there with them.
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AppleDiva* 

 
_Well all I have to say is that I hope the Cowboys trounce the Giants!!_

 
Ditto.
I'll be wearing my special like...one of a very few kind...jersey.


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Jan 8, 2008)

Yeah, I don't think Romo should be vacationing on the bye week, he should be, uh, I dunno, GETTING READY FOR THE GAME 

Eli Manning was talking some smack about the Cowboys after the game on Sunday against the Bucs. Romo and the Cowboys better be prepared, 'cause there is no way the Giants are going to lose to the Cowboys three times in a season. 

I'm less concerned about this game than the Jaguars/Patriots matchup though. I think the Pats have met their match. I want to see them go down in a burst of flames and tarnish their perfect record.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 8, 2008)

The Pats meet  their match in the Jags? Really? You think? Hmmm.

I dunno. Eli Manning talking smack about a team that's already beaten his team twice this season, that's kind of retarded. Just keeping his mouth shut and saying something to the effect of "We'll play our best and work hard to take them down" would be so much smarter. 
Then again, it's Eli Manning, so...never mind.

As far as the bye week, they're not practicing yet, and Romo wasn't the only one in Cabo. Several team members were there. They were taking a break.  And hitting some ass, most likely.

 Quote:

  IRVING, Texas - Add the paparazzi to the Cowboys' expansive playoff coverage.

While head coach Wade Phillips encouraged his players to "get away from football" during the bye weekend, quarterback Tony Romo couldn't quite escape the media's probing eye.

Reports surfaced on Saturday that Romo and tight end Jason Witten were relaxing in Mexico with celebrity singer/actress Jessica Simpson and her family. And for the second time in three weeks, unfair or not, Romo probably will face questions about his focus as the Cowboys prepare for their divisional-round game against the New York Giants.

The Pro Bowl quarterback did not field questions on Monday, but Witten said the team earned a brief retreat by winning a franchise-record tying 13 games in the regular season.

"Just for Tony, the biggest thing he's doing is going out there to get his mind off of it," Witten said. "He can't go anywhere here, so the best thing he can do is jump on an hour-and-a-half flight and get away and really relax, get with some buddies and watch those games and come back refreshed because he knows he's got to make a strong push.

"For us, we don't look at it any other way but to get away and enjoy it. It's no different than jumping on a flight and going home like a lot of guys did here."

Romo's relationship with Simpson drew national attention last month when cameras spotted the pop star in a Texas Stadium suite, sporting a pink No. 9 jersey while Romo played arguably his worst game of the season in a surprising 10-6 loss to Philadelphia.

Romo's concentration was questioned then. A week later, he shook off a bruised right thumb to throw for a 257 yards and a touchdown in a critical win over Carolina to help clinch home-field advantage throughout the playoffs for the Cowboys.

Romo just can't seem to preserve his personal life these days. Maybe that's the price of quarterbacking the Dallas Cowboys with a lucrative new contract.

But Phillips doesn't see the trip as a distraction to Romo or his team.

"We're in the entertainment business - we're not just in football," Phillips said. "The players, especially the star players, are kind of like people in the entertainment business. They follow them around, take their pictures and say, 'Boy they went here, so-and-so is dating so-and-so'. I think it's just part of the business. I think people read it or like to read it, but it doesn't affect our football team.

"I don't have any problem with it, as long as they got away from football, relaxed a little bit, be ready go today, and they were. All of them were ready."


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 8, 2008)

None of that's to say that I wouldn't like to see someone plow the shit out of Tom Brady and effectively end the Pats season though.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Stargazer* 
_She's right though. If the Cowboys lose this weekend, god forbid, all the talk will be about him cavorting around on the beach during bye week. 

I can't imagine Peyton Manning, Tom Brady or Brett Favre messing around this past week and they've BEEN there before. Every one of them. 

Don't get me wrong, I love me some Romo but Cabo during bye week? Really? How 'bout watching some tape. Running some drills. Maybe watching some more tape if you don't wanna run drills. 

This shit is on my last damn nerve. Damn her and damn creepy Joe Simpson. What devoted Cowboys fan, like Joe is supposed to be, would even contemplate taking this vacation with Romo before the season ends? 

Bleargh. Screw the Simpsons. And damn Tony Romo for not taking this seriously enough. I love him, I do, but I'd like to smack him in the face right about now._

 
I drove by the new stadium last night.
It's a monstrosity and I love it. Beautiful. You should see next time you come in because the construction is moving FAST!


----------



## *Stargazer* (Jan 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_None of that's to say that I wouldn't like to see someone plow the shit out of Tom Brady and effectively end the Pats season though.



I drove by the new stadium last night.
It's a monstrosity and I love it. Beautiful. You should see next time you come in because the construction is moving FAST!_

 
I hate Tom Brady. I hate the Pats. But most of all, I hate Bill Belichick. I hope the Jags destroy them. 

I've been watching them put the stadium up via the DMN and DC websites. I can't wait to see a game there. I am now actively trying to win millions of dollars in the lottery so I can buy seats there.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 8, 2008)

I just love driving by it. 
The climbing gym I use is like...I can stand on the porch and see the stadium, it's *right there*, and it's just...going up so freaking fast.
I swear, it's going up as fast as the property values in the area.


----------



## glamdoll (Jan 8, 2008)

I love Tony Romo. I know its not JS fault. But I cant stand her. I think he needs to grow into his fame. To me it seems like he is still in that small town mentallity and is probably like "omg I cant believe Im dating her" sorta phaze. 

Same thing happened w/ Carry Underwood. I guess he has a thing for blodes. Ugh shes ugly though.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 8, 2008)

You should just root for the Seahawks instead. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's why.  Notice the Seagals' sponsor listed below the pic on the right?  That's right, baby....MAC!

Just for laughs, check this out for comparision.  The '76 squad.

My how things have changed.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 8, 2008)

niiiiiiice. 

See, the Dallas Cowboy Cheerleaders are our sweethearts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If I could ever wear the hotpants...wow. Just wow. I'd do it in a heartbeat.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Jan 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_If I could ever wear the hotpants...wow. Just wow. I'd do it in a heartbeat._

 
Amen.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 9, 2008)

Have you seen the Dallas Cowboy Cheerleader show on CMT with the girls who try out?
They are HARD EFFING CORE.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Jan 9, 2008)

DCCs baby, DCCs!

Those women running the show crack me up. I want to smack them all because they are so stereotypical, but damn they make me laugh.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 9, 2008)

I call them Joan Collins and Linda Evans. Yeah, they are a mess. I love that show. I love when Kelli (Joan) makes notes in her personal recorder. 

"Kalli, soften your eyeshadow..."


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 9, 2008)

YES! I laugh.

But Jerry's daughter (whichever one she is...) is freaking...yeah. She's business like, and that's putting it nicely.


----------



## little_marlec (Jan 9, 2008)

i cannot stand jessica simpson! she needs to realize her star is fading....


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Jan 9, 2008)

At this point Jessica Simpson is famous for being famous, and not because of any talent. 

And if she doesn't watch it, pretty soon she'll be famous for destroying the Cowboys' playoff attempts (and you know bloggers, media, etc. will say that, even though it ultimately rests on the Cowboys' performance)


----------

